# Solved: How To Unhide Hard Disk Partitions ?



## sattu94 (Nov 24, 2008)

I have windows XP SP2 professional edition.
80 GB hard disk. I didn't know that there were 4 partitions on my computer.
Cuz i could see only two of them. the other two were hidden by my computer engineer. when i wanted to install Linux (ubuntu) i installed it on one of the hidden one because it showed in bios and on linux. but it does not show on my computer. the two other hidden partitions do show in the disk manager and the disk defragmentor but not in my computer. So how do u unhid these ???


----------



## Lord Nikon (Nov 22, 2008)

i would assume that the hidden partition has some block on windows assigning it a drive letter, however, these partitions can *EDIT* normally *EDIT* be accessed by linux, although if you didn't want to retrieve any data that may or may not be on the drive i would suggest going into disk management, deleting the patition and creating a new one


----------



## sattu94 (Nov 24, 2008)

But if i create partiton or delete that one my Linux Will be gone no.
????


----------



## sattu94 (Nov 24, 2008)

anyways thanksfor suggestion


----------



## Lord Nikon (Nov 22, 2008)

if you delete the partition that contains the linux os, then you will lose linux, however if you delete the other partitions and leave the linux partition intact you would still have use of linux


----------



## sattu94 (Nov 24, 2008)

but i have windows in another partition and all other important data on another partition & i want both linux & windows (dual booting)


----------



## sattu94 (Nov 24, 2008)

thanks still i am not that good at linux ( learning )


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Use a partitioning tool and unhide the partitions. But be aware that there may have been some good reason for hiding them in the first place. You can also unhide them with Symantec's gdisk:

A copy of gdisk can be gotten here:

http://www.its05.de/download/gdisk.exe

Make a Win98 or ME boot floppy and copy gdisk to it. Boot from the floppy and run gdisk from a prompt. To unhide partitions hidden by partition management software, use this format:

gdisk 1 /-hide /P:1
<Enter>
The "1" indicates the first drive, "/-hide" means to unhide, and "/P:1" means the first partition. You will need to adjust the parameters for each partition you want to unhide. When you reboot, they should all be visible as normal partitions in Disk Management.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Partitioning Tools-->

Free:

Paragon Partition Manager 8.5-- PPM Special Edition serial and free registration
CloneZilla GParted LiveCD (Complete partitioning and drive imaging/restoration tools)
SystemRescueCD
Gparted LiveCD
Parted Magic
Vista Recovery Disk (Shrink, expand, create, delete partitions)
XP Recovery Console CD image (Create and delete partitions with diskpart.exe)
Partition Logic
Ranish Partition Manager
Cute Partition Manager

Commercial:

O&O Partition Manager 2 (Vista-compatible)
Paragon Partition Manager
Paragon Hard Disk Manager
Terabyte BootIt NG
Acronis Disk Director
V-Com (Avanquest) Partition Commander
EASEUS Partition Manager
7Tools Partition Manager
Spotmau Partition Genius


----------



## sattu94 (Nov 24, 2008)

hey thanks dude taht was helpful solved my problem


----------



## uknowme (Dec 1, 2008)

i guess there is a partition manager in Linux itself,if u use ubuntu it is called partition manager in system menu,look for it.you don't need to download anything,its easy to use but be careful not to delete your important partition,you can identify your partitions by the size of the partitions


----------



## sattu94 (Nov 24, 2008)

hey thanks for that suggestions i didnt knw that


----------

